# PICC exchange which ends in axillary vein



## Shirleybala (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello:

How to code the PICC exchange which ends in axillary vein
can we code it as 36584 or 36011
     The left upper arm and external portion of the catheter were
      prepped and draped in the usual sterile manner.  The skin and
      subcutaneous tissues were infiltrated with local lidocaine.  A
      wire was advanced through the PICC and exchange was made for a new
      4-French single lumen PICC.  The catheter was cut to 22 cm and
      advanced centrally.  The tip of the catheter is in the region of
      the axillary vein.  The catheter was flushed with saline and
      secured to the skin with 30 Prolene.  A sterile dressing was
      applied.

      The patient tolerated the procedure well and left the department
      in stable condition.  No immediate complications.

      Impression:      
      Successful exchange for a new 4-French single lumen PICC via the
      left brachial vein.  Catheter is 22 cm long with tip in the region
      of the axillary vein.  Catheter may be used for power injections.


----------



## dhuston (Apr 24, 2009)

The latest information from RBMA is that if it stops short of being central they you must code the PICC exchange with a 52 modifier.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## Shirleybala (Apr 26, 2009)

Thankyou this helps.....


----------

